# new boat build



## semojetman (Jun 11, 2012)

So I sold my 17' weldcraft Sunday and I'm gathering parts for my new build.

18' blazer ss with an inboard V8.

I will post pics as I start getting it together.

Its gonna be a fun rig.


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds awesome, can't wait to see it!


----------



## semojetman (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope so. Blazer is about to start building my boat. I'm supposed to have it by end of july.
Its an 1856 supersport with an all aluminum transom, .100 hull, diamond plate front nose, and the new wide side caps
20" transom, yeah only 20"

I picked up the motor last night. A 350 V8 out of a ski boat.
Gonna get it freshened up while waiting on the boat.


----------



## lowe1648 (Jun 14, 2012)

Are they building you a flat bottom or 5° hulls?


----------



## bulldog (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice. I'm looking forward to this build.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 15, 2012)

Its a full flat bottom. 56" inches of flatness.
I'm runnin a Berkeley 12JE pump 

The guys at blazer were kindve confused when I described what I wanted.
Of course I waited til the end to say it was gonna be an inboard.

They are doing a 20" transom and placing the mandatory rear bench as far forward as possible.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jun 15, 2012)

by "freshen up" do you mean build the [email protected]#[email protected]#% out of it?


----------



## Kevin Turner (Jun 16, 2012)

If I may...
I'm afraid 56"W/pure flat/800-900 pounds of V8 power=disappointing performance. Discuss with Calvin some of the early Scorpion 3 degree/2056 builds he did. At best the 3 degree Scorp's were woeful turning, but far better than pure flats. If you choose to stay pure flat, you'll need a loader grate to see above 40mph.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kevin Turner said:


> If I may...
> I'm afraid 56"W/pure flat/800-900 pounds of V8 power=disappointing performance. Discuss with Calvin some of the early Scorpion 3 degree/2056 builds he did. At best the 3 degree Scorp's were woeful turning, but far better than pure flats. If you choose to stay pure flat, you'll need a loader grate to see above 40mph.



I'd have to agree with Kevin here, and think maybe the 240hp SportJet would be the way to go if you want balls out inboard jet performance. JMO


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm with them, never been to impressed by the inboards. I haven't seen a whole lot of them but most of them had 350's and I wasn't impressed. They seemed like they'll haul a load pretty good but that's was about it. Not sayin you can't get hem to haul but I think they need a good stout motor that'll make some good torque.
How fast you expecting this setup to be?


----------



## RivrLivn (Jun 17, 2012)

I have to agree with that last few post on this as well. I'm not aware of any reputable boat builder which specializes in inboard jet boats that do a flat bottom boat. Most inboard builders will do from 5 - 12 degree and form a delta pad or radius to load the pump as well as reverse chines and strakes to make it perform properly. Not saying you can't make it work but most of the early shoal runners 2056's had the pump loaders (an extra 2" sticking below the bottom). I'm no boat builder like Kevin, but I have been running an inboard v8 jet for a number a years: 12 degree 21' feet long X 72" wide, .250 bottom with .190 sides and a heavy SOB. I can run through 4" and slide across less 

Will be interested to see how you can get this thing balanced.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 17, 2012)

I appreciate your ideas and opinions.
But I assure you I have done extensive research and this is exactly the combination I want.

I am not wanting to run a 100 mph and I do not expect porsche handling on turns.
I know all the pros and cons that have got me to this point.

Not trying to ruffle any feathers but if you are only wanting to follow a boat build that is exactly what you want in a boatthen you should build a boat and follow its build. Just sayin.
All other jet enthusiast , I will get pics up soon. I picked up the trailer and pump today.

P.S. I do not like sport jets.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 17, 2012)

Again, I appologize if I sounded rude, I know most mean well and think their helping.
And I don't turn down good help and advice.

Its gonna be a fun build and I am 100% positive I will love it.
Will there be some bumps in the road? Of course there will be.

I've been planning and researching and testing this build for years now and I know exactly how I want it, will it be as good as a $45000 gator? most likely not. But it is gonna do what I want it do do.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 17, 2012)

semojetman said:


> I am not wanting to run a 100 mph and I do not expect porsche handling on turns.



Then you will not be disappointed.

Not trying to ruffle any feathers. 

PS. no one is trying to discourage you bc they want you to build something else, they are giving constructive criticism bc you are going to put an iron boat anchor in the back of a flat bottom. Will it make noise? Absolutely. Will it do any one thing well? absolutely. (make noise)

I apologize if I sound rude. 

I will refrain from posting in this thread again.

Good luck with the build.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 18, 2012)

250-300 horses of american muscle with V8 thru hull exhaust = smiles on my face
Rattly little 2 stroke smoke machines = smiles on others faces
Different strokes for different strokes.

And of course different geographical areas draw different style setups.
This area is shallow rocky rivers where many run large HP motors.
Lot of weight and run fast.
A lot of V8 boats.

Many in this area have built some radical flat bottom boats.
Most of which are 55 mph+ boats.
It took a lot of test and tune to get to that point but very gratifying when its done.

Maybe we just like building stuff.
Its all about what you like I guess.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyways:
Here is some of what I've got so far.
Berkeley 12JE pump






I haven't even seen my boat yet and I've already been havin a blast working on the build.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be posting here and watching this build. This is something I'd love to do. Personally I'd probably put a sport jet in it but like you said, to each his own. Keep the pics coming for sure.


----------



## andrewt (Jun 18, 2012)

The guy from poplar bluff that does the polishing, he's got a blazer or legend with a flat bottom with an inboard. Is that what your going for? That's a good looking boat. Can't tell what motor or anything but it looks good. did you go with the factor polished or just regular metal?


----------



## bulldog (Jun 18, 2012)

_________________
To be old and wise first you must be young and dumb.

What if I consider myself to be in the transition period??


----------



## Kevin Turner (Jun 19, 2012)

Yesterday, I was going through some old notes on similar craft I built in the mid 90's. It brought a smile to my face as I remembered how much fun it was. I'll be watching and wishing you the very the best of luck with your build. KT 8)


----------



## semojetman (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback. Yeah, I've seen the boat you are talkinf of, it is a nice boat and pretty fast


----------



## andrewt (Jun 20, 2012)

bulldog said:


> _________________
> To be old and wise first you must be young and dumb.
> 
> What if I consider myself to be in the transition period??




I like that one. My other motto is your not old until you tell yourself you are. lol


----------



## Canoeman (Jun 20, 2012)

andrewt said:


> My other motto is your not old until you tell yourself you are.




ya.. that's what all old men say  

Keep the info and picts coming.. should be fun.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 20, 2012)

I will do.
My brother and I pulled the jet pump out of the old boat last night.
About to rebuild pump and motor.
Trying to decide on a cam and possibly heads for the ol small block.
Not sure what rpm range I'm gonna be lookin at for cam choice.

Like I said before I like to cruise around and I am an american man so a healthy sounding V8 is music to my ears. So a big cam that makes a big lope but lacks a little on top end would be more up my alley.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 20, 2012)

Best advise I can give you performance wise is you want it to make torque. Hp don't mean crap when it comes to boats and especially jet boats. You can have all the hp in the world but you need torque to make it go.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 20, 2012)

For what I'm wanting it to run, I think ill have enought hp and torque.

I think my biggest battle will be avoiding porpoising, cavitation
, and trim.


But I'm ready for the battle.
Got several guys that have done similar projects offering up help and the opportunity to go off what worked in theirs.


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 21, 2012)

I will be looking forward to watching this build (with pics) progress.

Hope it all turns out the way you want it to.


----------



## River Rider (Jul 6, 2012)

What's the latest on your boat? Looking forward to some updates.


----------



## semojetman (Jul 11, 2012)

I am still waiting on Blazer to finish the hull up.

I have cleaned the pump up and painted it.
It seems to be in awesome shape.

I have went and looked at some inboard boats for ideas, I went and seen one today that. was a 2056 blazer semi V with a 455 olds and a berkeley 12JC. It runs around 60 but has some low speed planing issues.


----------



## RivrLivn (Jul 12, 2012)

semojetman,
With that 12JE pump what are you using for the intake. Those pumps were generally used in fiberglass boats with a molded intake. Are you making your own? 

This is a fun build to follow. Thanks for posting.


----------



## semojetman (Jul 12, 2012)

You are absolutely right. I pulled it out of a fiberglass jet boat with a molded shoot.

I am going to fabricate a shoot similar to the 12JC pumps but my pump is mostly outdside of the boat taking up less valuable boat space and it makes the cleanout hole outside of the boat which is nice.

I considered using a 12JC.

The 2013 shoalrunner uses the american turbine that is this same style.


----------



## River Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

Any updates? You get your boat built yet?


----------



## semojetman (Aug 27, 2012)

I just got the boat in and it looks great. 
Its funny to see a big deep boat like that with the low transom.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Aug 28, 2012)

Pictures...


----------



## River Rider (Sep 6, 2012)

Any updates or pictures?


----------



## semojetman (Sep 8, 2012)

https://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg183/joshmagill/?action=view&current=2012-09-07_18-24-55_686.jpg

Sorry guys. Ive just been busy and havent been on here.
Im currently having the berkeley pump modified to be a direct bolt on pump.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 9, 2012)

Boat looks pretty stout. This is one of my favorite builds on tinboats right now.


----------



## semojetman (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, it is remarkably stouter than most of the blazers ive seen around. Having the braces on 12" centers and getting the wide gunnels really beefed it up. 

And im an overkill kinda guy so ill strengthen it up even more.


----------



## River Rider (Oct 11, 2012)

What is the latest on rig you rig? Looking foward to hear how it is going.


----------



## semojetman (Nov 1, 2012)

I have nothing good to tell. Our shop has been swamped for months now and i havent had any extra time or energy to work on the boat. I have still been collecting some parts and pieces.

Im gonna take a couple weeks vacation closer to christmas, hopefully that will give me some time to work on it, if not, next spring will pop up before i know it.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you going to at least run aluminum heads?

Sadly, 900lb's is more than my whole boat weighs.

Good luck with it and have fun building it.


----------



## semojetman (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually did what im famous for, changed my mind.
I ditched the old school 350 and decided to stick ina 6.0L Vortec.

Positives: fuel injection, lower profile injection, more than adequate hp and torque out of it in stock form, and its considerably lighter.

Plus, my buddy put one just like it in his boat and it runs great.


----------

